# Phrag. Jerry Dean Fischer x popowii



## smartie2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Phrag. Jerry Dean Fischer x popowii is a cross from J.P. Faust. The label reads x warscewiczii, but that is a synonym as popowii (correct me if I am wrong J.P. in this case)

Interesting cross that is 12.5% besseae, 37.5% sargentianum and 50% popowii. So it is almost like a Phrag. Red Lightning, but with that hint of besseae somewhere. 

And refreshing since most of my bloomed phrags tend to be round. This is its second day opened so I think the bloom will still grow. I will have to update.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 16, 2009)

Ooooh! I'll have to get one of these! Very nice!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2009)

That _is_ a beauty.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2009)

very interesting coloring!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2009)

Superb!!!!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 17, 2009)

very nice,like it


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like raspberry and butterscotch. Delicious!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 17, 2009)

The colour combination is definitely awesome!


----------



## John M (Nov 17, 2009)

Cool! Do you have a photo from in front?


----------



## Carper (Nov 17, 2009)

Stunning flowers with stunning colours!


----------



## toddybear (Nov 17, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 17, 2009)

Very lovely colors indeed!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's the frontal image taken today. The lighting was weird yesterday, so I didn't have a good shot to work with. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2009)

Excellent! Let us know how long the petals get.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 21, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Phrag. Jerry Dean Fischer x popowii is a cross from J.P. Faust. The label reads x warscewiczii, but that is a synonym as popowii (correct me if I am wrong J.P. in this case)
> 
> Interesting cross that is 12.5% besseae, 37.5% sargentianum and 50% popowii. So it is almost like a Phrag. Red Lightning, but with that hint of besseae somewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruth (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow! Nice Phrag! Nice Photo!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely Fren! I like that front view.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2009)

The front view doesn't look like a photo, it looks like a painting! :clap::clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the answer JP.

I think the bloom is even prettier now  It has gotten a yellower and rosier colour, doral higher (perfectly vertical) and petals opened wider. (LOL It started off really really ugly actually) Awesome hybridization, I am pleased with the result!

I must take a photo when it has two blooms


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 21, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Thanks for the answer JP.
> 
> I think the bloom is even prettier now  It has gotten a yellower and rosier colour, doral higher (perfectly vertical) and petals opened wider. (LOL It started off really really ugly actually) Awesome hybridization, I am pleased with the result!
> 
> I must take a photo when it has two blooms



Gorgeous! And don't forget it is the first flowering!


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 5, 2009)

I took this photo on Nov. 22 but never got to posting it. This photo is much better than my previous ones since I didn't have to photo edit. I had to photo edit the previous ones because my winter sunlight was no good for photographing and I had to correct the colour. The bloom did lighten in colour and got fatter





It never got to holding two blooms. I assume it is due to the furnace blowing under the windowsill. Maybe next year I will have something set up to prevent this, like my tall aquarium.


----------



## toddybear (Dec 5, 2009)

That's a beauty Fren!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 5, 2009)

This cross sounded familiar...turns out I have this cross by Jean-Pierre as well! Although mine is a ways from blooming.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 5, 2009)

OH yea, what a beauty!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Dec 6, 2009)

Fren, your Phrags always rock, but this one really has great form and the color is so distinctive. A stunner!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 6, 2009)

:clap: :drool: Nice one!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2009)

Superb!!!!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 9, 2009)

*I want one*

Jean-Pierre,

Keep one of these for me. I'll pick it up. 

This is absolutely one of the best I've seen from you. And normally, I get to see them ''in the flesh''.

I am truly wowed!

Michel :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## GuRu (Dec 11, 2009)

Lovely bloom particularly its colouration. :drool: :drool: :drool:

best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------

